# Guitar Hero: On Tour DS Screens & Details



## Hadrian (Mar 19, 2008)

From IGN:
More than a year ago, Activision revealed that the company was interested in branching its Guitar Hero franchise onto platforms such as the Nintendo DS. It's been a long wait, but the company has finally revealed exclusively to IGN and Yahoo the Guitar Hero game that will soon hit the dual-screen handheld later this year.

The Nintendo DS version -- Guitar Hero: On Tour -- is in development at Vicarious Visions, the team best known for the Tony Hawk and Spider-Man series on the dual-screen handheld, as well as the Nintendo Wii conversion of Guitar Hero III: Legends of Rock released late last year. This portable version will feature the same rhythm-based "play to the music" gameplay of the big boys, and will even have its own peripheral to get the job done: Red Octane has developed what it's calling the Guitar Grip to give players the ability to finger chords in similar fashion as the console version's guitar peripheral.

The Guitar Grip will plug into the Game Boy Advance slot at the bottom of the Nintendo DS system. Players put their hand through the strap of the Guitar Grip for a firm hold on the system, and then position the system in its vertical book form. The peripheral has a storage area for a specially designed stlyus pick, which is used to strum the guitar strings on the touch-screen. As the notes slide down the screen, players strum the strings while pressing the corresponding fret buttons, all to the rhythm of the song that's being played. According to the video released by Activision, the microphone comes into play during songs -- we're guessing it'll be used as control to activate Guitar Hero's "Star Power" mode to increase the points multiplier.

The idea for the peripheral came during the prototyping phase of getting Guitar Hero working on the Nintendo DS. "We began prototyping ideas for Guitar Hero on DS in early 2007," said Karthik Bala, CEO of Vicarious Visions. "We quite frankly didn't know whether it would be possible to bring the core essence of the franchise to handheld and have it actually work. It was 20-something gameplay prototypes that were built, all trying different mechanics and uses of the hardware. Some were pretty cool, others were total disasters!

"At some point, we hit upon the idea of creating a peripheral that would have the fret buttons plugging into the GBA slot of the DS," he recalled. "We ripped apart an old GBA cartridge and did some electronics work on it to rig up a prototype device. As awkward and crude as that prototype was, that's when we knew we were onto something. We figured that attaching a full-size guitar or even a mini-guitar would be too awkward to play on the road, hence the design of the more compact Guitar Grip, which gives you the tactile sense of the fret buttons, with the touch screen depicting the strings of the guitar."

Activision's hasn't released all details regarding Guitar Hero: On Tour, but we do know that the Nintendo DS version will feature similar single player Career Mode progression as the console game. On Tour will contain a line-up of more than 20 licensed songs from bands as Nirvana, OK Go, and No Doubt; Activision will most certainly reveal the full list of bands and songs as we get closer to the game's summer release date. Players will be able to pick from six different guitarists to represent them in-game -- while four guitarists have been in Guitar Hero before, two of the characters have been designed exclusively for the Nintendo DS game. As they get through career mode, they'll unlock venues as well as outfits to deck out their chosen persona.

Along with the single player campaign, Guitar Hero: On Tour will also support multiplayer. The game will feature both co-op as well as competitive two player options using the local wireless functions of the Nintendo DS system. The game's battle mode will feature similar gameplay as the mode created in Guitar Hero III, with power-ups created specifically for Guitar Hero: On Tour. For example, players can activate power-ups that'll send raving fans to the other screen, and the opponent will have to sign autographs on the touchscreen to get rid of them. Or out-of-control pyrotechnics will be set ablaze, and players will have to blow them out using the Nintendo DS microphone.

Activision has yet to announce a price-point or a release date, but the company did reveal that it's shooting to ship Guitar Hero: On Tour this summer. While console games have been branded with ESRB's T for Teen rating mostly due to song lyrics, Guitar Hero: On Tour will be rated E10."


----------



## Dominator (Mar 19, 2008)

and the video link:

http://www.jeuxvideo.com/videos_editeurs/0...n_tour_f1q0.htm


look awesome


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 19, 2008)

dominator said:
			
		

> and the video link:
> 
> http://www.jeuxvideo.com/videos_editeurs/0...n_tour_f1q0.htm
> 
> ...


lol to me it makes it look more retarded!


----------



## Dominator (Mar 19, 2008)

in fact i just Look the girl and her awesome waistcoat leopard


----------



## CockroachMan (Mar 19, 2008)

lol.. the video really looks retarded.. 

but I liked the idea of the game.. too bad we'll have to actually buy this one


----------



## Dominator (Mar 19, 2008)

i want to buy the girl on the video (it is shipped with the game) ?


----------



## jpxdude (Mar 19, 2008)

dominator said:
			
		

> and the video link:
> 
> http://www.jeuxvideo.com/videos_editeurs/0...n_tour_f1q0.htm
> 
> ...



worst.actors.ever


----------



## Flooded (Mar 19, 2008)

Do want.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Mar 19, 2008)

If it has more than 30 songs, I'll consider BUYING this.


----------



## noONE (Mar 19, 2008)

too bad it mot likely wont fit more than 20 songs :/

IF it isn't on one of those "new" 256MB DS cards.. then, 40songs, that would be awesome.


----------



## [M]artin (Mar 19, 2008)

Since this _is_ a music-based game, I'm assuming the majority of people that buy this will be stringing up their headphones to it... could get kinda messy.

Unless you use the DS's speakers externally, but... no. God fucking no.


----------



## JPH (Mar 19, 2008)

That looks fucking awesome.

I thought that it would probably just be a stinker (Guitar Hero?...on a portable handheld?), but I think I'll probably not be disappointed with that.

Definitely going to buy. Now I've got two DS games to look forward to in 2008


----------



## CockroachMan (Mar 19, 2008)

noONE said:
			
		

> too bad it mot likely wont fit more than 20 songs :/
> 
> IF it isn't on one of those "new" 256MB DS cards.. then, 40songs, that would be awesome.



That depends on the quality of the audio, compression, etc.. seeing how Elite Beat Agents has 19 songs.. yep.. unless they use a 2Gbit card, this should have around 20 songs.. 
Of course, if they're smart.. they could cheat and put some memory on that "guitar" add-on


----------



## Dingler (Mar 19, 2008)

[M said:
			
		

> artin]
> Since this _is_ a music-based game, I'm assuming the majority of people that buy this will be stringing up their headphones to it... could get kinda messy.
> 
> Unless you us the DS's speakers but... no. God fucking no.


Good point


----------



## WeaponXxX (Mar 19, 2008)

Looks like you enter a "disk" into the fret board so they can sell add on packs which should mean that size of the actual cart won't matter.


----------



## Joey Ravn (Mar 19, 2008)

One of the first, if not _the_ first, games on US/EU that can't be pirated, isn't it? Unless someone comes up with a homebrew external pad exclusively for this game, like that super-successful motion card 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: I've just seen the video. Can you say *cumbersome*?


----------



## noONE (Mar 19, 2008)

WeaponXxX said:
			
		

> Looks like you enter a "disk" into the fret board so they can sell add on packs which should mean that size of the actual cart won't matter.



Hmm, watched the video again after you said that, but then saw that the thing they took out is just a stylus replacement, ( a plectrum style stylus )

but the idea of extra memory inside the slot2 device could probably work.. but then, how much memory can you add to that?
also, IF you can start the game without the slot2 device inserted, then it wouldn't have access to those songs.., so i guess.. you wont be able to start without it then, or it would prompt you to insert it when accessing songs..
time will tell.

Hmm.. hope it will have a option to remap the stylus control to just hit D-Pad down, or another button.


----------



## Hit (Mar 19, 2008)

I thought they would use touchscreen this is nicer


----------



## Warren_303 (Mar 19, 2008)

Might as well just buy the damn thing. That video funny/retarded I agree.

I might buy it.


----------



## jumpman17 (Mar 19, 2008)

Well, from the video, we know the game has at least one song.


----------



## CockroachMan (Mar 19, 2008)

noONE said:
			
		

> WeaponXxX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You could put some memory inside it and let new songs available for download 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




And you could put a lot of memory in there! A 1gb SD card costs less then 10 dollars nowadays.. and that thing is a lot bigger than a SD card, you could easily put 512mb in there.. would be more than enough.. 

Anyway.. that's just me dreaming.. I doubt they would do something like that


----------



## wiithepeople (Mar 19, 2008)

wow, nice, taking some risks I see


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Mar 19, 2008)

Nice vid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, the game looks pretty awesome. I've never played a Guitar Hero-game, but this one looks pretty good.


----------



## silent sniper (Mar 19, 2008)

aaaawww, only four buttons!!

but i do want


----------



## Joey Ravn (Mar 19, 2008)

But... how much would it cost? I assume it will be more expensive than the average one-cart-only DS game. Much more expensive.


----------



## Minox (Mar 19, 2008)

Looks weird and cool, but I wonder how good it is.


----------



## dogman (Mar 19, 2008)

You have to blow into the screen if your guitar/bass is on fire? heh, funny detail.


----------



## MaHe (Mar 19, 2008)

farfet said:
			
		

> You have to blow into the screen if your guitar/bass is on fire? heh, funny detail.


Yeah, I noticed that too. ... the hell?


----------



## crazyshiza (Mar 19, 2008)

looks good, I don't know how difficult they can make it with only 4 buttons though.


----------



## SkH (Mar 19, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> dominator said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed. SOOOOOOOO Retarded!! Aargh it makes me feel... angry... how they holding that little thing and .... augh...


----------



## Fakie! (Mar 19, 2008)

I hope it's not DSLite only.


----------



## Hit (Mar 19, 2008)

crazyshiza said:
			
		

> looks good, I don't know how difficult they can make it with only 4 buttons though.


iPod version(Phase) is only 3 Buttons + Scrollwheel slide
And it can be hard


----------



## WeaponXxX (Mar 19, 2008)

noONE said:
			
		

> Hmm, watched the video again after you said that, but then saw that the thing they took out is just a stylus replacement, ( a plectrum style stylus )


Damn...Just watched the video and your right. Don't know what I am more upset about right now...the fact that they don't have interchangeable song packs or the fact that I had to watch that terrible video twice!


----------



## pasc (Mar 19, 2008)

kewl ! I think I will buy this like I did with the NDS Browser, now I love the DS again ^^.


----------



## leinad (Mar 19, 2008)

Fakie! said:
			
		

> I hope it's not DSLite only.




Yeah ._. That would be terrible


----------



## Teun (Mar 19, 2008)

I wonder if this is playable for lefthanded people..


----------



## pasc (Mar 19, 2008)

leinad said:
			
		

> Fakie! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hehe... not really ^^ I expanded my browser memory + my ez 3 in 1 to fit my DS so that wouldn't be a problem... at least for me ~_~.


Ok, that was a joke *prays*


----------



## Noitora (Mar 19, 2008)

Teun said:
			
		

> I wonder if this is playable for lefthanded people..


...I hope so or else


----------



## DarkUli (Mar 19, 2008)

Man, that looks retarded and neat at the same time.

But it's too weird.. Plus, the game itself is piratable.. But you'll have to get the acessory seperatly, if their going to do so, that is.


----------



## Spikey (Mar 19, 2008)

crazyshiza said:
			
		

> looks good, I don't know how difficult they can make it with only 4 buttons though.


Never played GuitarFreaks I guess? It only uses 3 buttons and is much harder than expert on Guitar Hero(At least in my opinion).

EDIT:
I mean, just watch this


----------



## - Wrath of God - (Mar 19, 2008)

wiithepeople said:
			
		

> wow, nice, taking some risks I see


Nah, just trying to milk it for all it's worth.

That being said, I'll probably buy this, unless it's a ridiculous price like the console guitar heroes ($70+ for a game?  Come on!).


----------



## jumpman17 (Mar 19, 2008)

leinad said:
			
		

> Fakie! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There's a simple solution for this problem. Just stop being left-handed, duh.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nah, that's a good question.


----------



## Nottulys (Mar 19, 2008)

Well, I've been buying everysingle game since they came out cause I was a Guitar Freak Fan in the Arcades, so I might just have to pick this one up.


----------



## 2dere (Mar 19, 2008)

jumpman17 said:
			
		

> leinad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait, because you mean your a leftie that plays the guitar upside down on the console? (Woah, I just realized how that is compared to a real guitar.)
Meh, they'll probably have an option that will allow you to hold the game the other way around and just have the colours warped. But still, it can't be that big a deal though? I'm left handed and playing it the same way as everybody else is fine.


----------



## CockroachMan (Mar 19, 2008)

I don't see how this doesn't work for left handed.. the thing is in the middle of the DS.. you just have to hold the DS with the other hand, and the game has to have a left-handed mode were the buttons are inverted..


----------



## trh (Mar 19, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> I don't see how this doesn't work for left handed.. the thing is in the middle of the DS.. you just have to hold the DS with the other hand, and the game has to have a left-handed mode were the buttons are inverted..



That's exactly what the console versions do.


----------



## Harsky (Mar 20, 2008)

If there's one thing I hate more than games with copy protection, it's games that require a special accessory. Take Wario Ware Twisted for example. A hack is available for it but it defeats the whole point of the "move the console" aspect of it. 

DDR, lightgun games, Guitar Hero, Rock Band, Samba De Amigo etc can be pirated but playing it with a controller will literally suck all the fun out of it. In short, now I HAVE to buy the accessory if I want this game.


----------



## cubin' (Mar 20, 2008)

"DDR, lightgun games, Guitar Hero, Rock Band, Samba De Amigo etc can be pirated but playing it with a controller will literally suck all the fun out of it. In short, now I HAVE to buy the accessory if I want this game."


Poor Harsky 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just remember it's the accessory that makes these games awesome. It's worth it to spend some money sometimes.


----------



## Harsky (Mar 20, 2008)

cubin' said:
			
		

> "DDR, lightgun games, Guitar Hero, Rock Band, Samba De Amigo etc can be pirated but playing it with a controller will literally suck all the fun out of it. In short, now I HAVE to buy the accessory if I want this game."
> 
> 
> Poor Harsky
> ...


I got lucky on the Guitar Hero front since I found a second hand wireless one in my local store so I used that to play all my pirated GH games. Even better when you play the custom soundtrack ISO. Which brings me to another point. With the Guitar Hero community so adapt at hacking the songlist for the PS2, could the same be done for the DS?


----------



## pasc (Mar 20, 2008)

seeing how the DS has a easy to edit filesystem, why not ?


----------



## leinad (Mar 20, 2008)

pasc said:
			
		

> leinad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Iv already though of buying an exp pack to try to open & get it into an old-not-working GBA game-Card, but since I would put half of my money in that "operation" Iv didn't risked it~


----------



## DrediKnight (Mar 20, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> Or out-of-control pyrotechnics will be set ablaze, and players will have to blow them out using the Nintendo DS microphone.




Sweet... so hopefully this will include the song 'Once Bitten, Twice Shy'!!!


----------



## ExDee (Mar 20, 2008)

I'll actually BUY this but I wonder how much it will cost.


----------



## Scathraax (Mar 20, 2008)

I'll miss the Orange button. ;_;
But whatever the price is, I'll be buying me some GHDS!


----------



## lolsjoel (Mar 20, 2008)

Yeah, I'm a bit bummed that it won't have 5 buttons, but maybe it could be tough anyways.  I'm sure it'll be fun.  That being said, at the end of the video it said to preorder at http://www.guitarheroontour.com and the site will launch tomorrow (the 20th).  Hopefully preorders will be open right away so we can get the price confirmed.  I'll be picking this up at launch for sure.


----------



## Deadmon (Mar 20, 2008)

RIP Orange button. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Still lookin forward to it though.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Mar 20, 2008)

there shouldnt be people complaining cuz thats kinda messed up :/
i mean, how else are these game companies gonna make money
if all we do is download the games
you cant expect everything to be free
i'd be more than happy to buy something for once since downloading games makes me feel guilty


----------



## redact (Mar 20, 2008)

WeaponXxX said:
			
		

> Looks like you enter a "disk" into the fret board so they can sell add on packs which should mean that size of the actual cart won't matter.



no that "disk" thing was a pick for use on the touch screen


----------



## Try2bcool (Mar 20, 2008)

Harsky said:
			
		

> If there's one thing I hate more than games with copy protection, it's games that require a special accessory. Take Wario Ware Twisted for example. A hack is available for it but it defeats the whole point of the "move the console" aspect of it.
> 
> DDR, lightgun games, Guitar Hero, Rock Band, Samba De Amigo etc can be pirated but playing it with a controller will literally suck all the fun out of it. In short, now I HAVE to buy the accessory if I want this game.



Well, you only have to buy it once, then you can pirate the expansion song packs to your little pirating hearts content!


----------



## Fat D (Mar 20, 2008)

Harsky said:
			
		

> If there's one thing I hate more than games with copy protection, it's games that require a special accessory. Take Wario Ware Twisted for example. A hack is available for it but it defeats the whole point of the "move the console" aspect of it.
> 
> DDR, lightgun games, Guitar Hero, Rock Band, Samba De Amigo etc can be pirated but playing it with a controller will literally suck all the fun out of it. In short, now I HAVE to buy the accessory if I want this game.


At least on the DS, unlike the GBA, the game is seperated from the expansion device, making it useful for multiple games and homebrew. And those buttons might be useful for some homebrew software.


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 22, 2008)

This is from an article entitled "5 Reasons Guitar Heroe: On Tour Could Suck"

The Missing Fret

Part of what makes Guitar Hero such a satisfying videogaming experience is the perfectly pitched learning curve, easing players in with three notes before the introduction of ‘frets’ four and five help ramp up the difficulty level along with faster, more complicated songs. Closer inspection of Guitar Hero: On Tour’s Guitar Grip accessory reveals (due to space constraints, we assume) that it houses just four coloured buttons. We’ve no doubt that the DS game will also offer a challenge in its own right, but Guitar Hero veterans may, we feel, be disappointed by the omission of the fifth ‘fret’.

Sound Quality

When it comes to developing a title in which the soundtrack is absolutely central, the aural quality of the tunes pumping from the console is critically important to a lot of gamers - you only have to look at the debacle over Guitar Hero III’s lack of Dolby Pro Logic II on the Nintendo Wii as proof. Wearing a pair of headphones, of course, will improve the situation with On Tour, but for those who want to ‘rock out’ to an audience at a volume to make their ears bleed, the Nintendo DS’ little speakers, both in terms of volume and clarity, really don’t have the oomph required.

Downloadable Content

One of the Guitar Hero franchises staples on home consoles (and guarantee of its longevity) is the periodic release of new, downloadable content in the form of song packs. We know the Nintendo DS is capable of supplying new material, whether it be via the Nintendo Wi-Fi Connection, in-store download kiosks or the upcoming DSvision project. However, the first two options don’t allow a process for gamers to pay for new gameplay additions (we doubt too many tracks would be given away for free due to the issue of royalties) and the latter is hardly as seamless as purchasing songs, for example, from the Shop Channel direct to the Wii - all which leads us to wonder whether Activision and RedOctane will even bother implementing the service into the portable version.

Pricing and Build

RedOctane currently has Guitar Hero: On Tour listed at $49.99 USD on its official website, some $20 USD more expensive than the average full price Nintendo DS game (factoring in the added expense of the Guitar Grip accessory, no doubt). However, a quick scour of Internet message boards via Google raises fears amongst players that strumming along to Guitar Hero: On Tour looks like it might be rather a cumbersome affair. Even more worryingly, rumour has it that would-be rock stars will have to shout or blow into the microphone to activate Star Power – it’s hinted at in the first teaser trailer (above) too, keep an eye on the boy. No, just no.

That Guitar Hero Feeling

Yes, it’s just a moulded piece of plastic with a Wii Remote plonked into the middle of it, and no, it’s hardly like playing a sell out concert at Madison Square Gardens, but there’s something utterly immersive about the feel of the instrument-shaped accessory, Guns ‘N Roses blaring from the speakers and a group of drunken friends acting is the worst accompanying singers in the world. Somehow we’re not sure that trying to replicate the same experience with Guitar Hero: On Tour aboard a commuter train on the way to work would go down as well with our fellow passengers. In fact, we don’t think any number of people crowded around the dual screens of the Nintendo DS can ever be a substitute for the big screen television in the living room.

Source

I pretty much agree with all of them, which is a shame


----------

